# Whey Protein 80% or 90%



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, it is a good protein for humans. But Whey is a dairy product, it comes from Milk. I'm not sure that bees can eat it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dried skimmed milk*

The most commonly used protein sources are soyabean meal, skimmed milk powder and brewers’ yeast. The person most closely associated with this work is Haydak, who in 1967 recommended the following pollen substitute:

3 parts soyabean flour : 1 part dried brewers’ yeast : 1 part dried skimmed 
milk.

Ernie


----------

